# Zebronics 500W SMPS. Is it a good SMPS. Advice needed.



## Yoda (Nov 10, 2004)

Hi,

I'm planning to buy Zebronics 500W SMPS. Is it a good one. Since I couldn't get antec, i'm going for this one. Tell me your suggestions.

Thanx
Arsenal


----------



## funkymonkey (Nov 10, 2004)

its most probably generic 500Watt which are ok for most conditions but not that good.
There is good indian company called as Starnet which basically is importing OEM TR PSUs and revranding them. These are very good quality PSUs but will come at cost. A 450Watt starnet PSU will cost around 3K. But you are guaranteed good quality PSU with good Ampere ratings.
I am using this starnet for almost 9 months now and its rock solid. Voltages are what they should be and not lower or higher.


----------



## theraven (Nov 10, 2004)

zebronics had a lava cabinet with a 400w psu
it was rated good
so id say yeah its good
tho when ur going for high ratings its good to go with companies like powersafe ( i wont recommend antec ofcourse  )


----------



## baasha (Nov 13, 2004)

how much does the SMPS affect the PC performance...
no idea abt it...


----------



## funkymonkey (Nov 13, 2004)

for high end PCs with modern components and specially new generation graphic card SMPS affects the stability of the system. Its not always the wattages but Ampere rating on the rails thats more important.
My 400Watt unbranded PSU couldnt keep my PC stable enough with 6800GT, lots of reboots, PC hanging. Replaced it with good branded 450 watt with higher ampere ratings and everything smooth and perfect.


----------

